# Finally got pics of my Alpine doe



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2010)

I got this doe the end of February. She was in milk and was in real need of a home. I had her tested for CAE, CL and Johnes and it came back negative. She is giving me almost 3/4 of a gallon of milk per day and she gave birth in May/June of 2009 and has been in milk since. I have tennis balls on her horns and one of these days when we have some time, I will be banding her horns.

I know nothing about Alpines and was wondering if she looks like a full Alpine or some sort of cross. It really doesn't matter since she isn't registered. She is a great milker and a very nice goat. 

Her name is Millie. 

These aren't the most flattering pictures but I wanted to finally get some of her.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 12, 2010)

Three quarts!  Good girl!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not terribly familiar with Alpines...but her color throws me off...it's almost Togg brown.  I'm more used to the classic Alpine colors.  I bet she is beautiful and slick when she sheds that coat!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 13, 2010)

She reminds me a lot of my black Ob, Penny...she looks just like that right now while she's shedding.

Her ears look just a taaad bit long...wondering if there may not be some Nub back there somewhere.  Do they always stay at half mast like that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 13, 2010)

Most of the time they do stay at half mast. That was why I was thinking she was some sort of a cross. Her ears also seem longer than the pictures I have seen of Alpines. When her picture was posted on Craigslist, her kids had floppy ears but I have no idea if she was bred to a Nubian or if that gene came out and the previous owners had no idea. I'm hoping to get better pictures of her some day but that just won't happen this week.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 13, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She reminds me a lot of my black Ob, Penny...she looks just like that right now while she's shedding.
> 
> Her ears look just a taaad bit long...wondering if there may not be some Nub back there somewhere.  Do they always stay at half mast like that?


That's what I was thinking too. Her color is a little dark for a chamoisee and she's very solid colored without any facial markings. Hard to say, a lot of goat breeders are indiscriminate but so long as she's a good milker with a good personality, who really cares?


----------



## freemotion (Apr 13, 2010)

She is very pretty, like a deer!  If she were here, she'd have the nickname "Donkey," said the way Shrek says it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks. I had my heart set on getting a Nubian from a particular breeder but I had been watching this Craigslist ad since November and when February came around, there seemed to be more desperation and the price dramatically dropped. When we went to the place to see her, we knew we had to take her home. She wasn't abused or anything but there was definitely some neglect due to lack of knowledge. She didn't have adequate shelter and poor quality hay. No worming or toenails trimmed. She was fed a sweet feed which actually wasn't too bad and she was given Purina Goat Mineral. She had also been living by herself for months (which was good for me since she had basically been quarantined for a longer period than you would normally do it). So it felt like a rescue but wasn't totally one since she was in good shape just being a bit thin.

I do like her solid brown coloring and with the better food, her coat is coming in better. Of course she is shedding her winter coat right now.


----------



## HeatherM (Apr 13, 2010)

She has very pretty color! I would be careful with banding the horns though, if they get hit or knocked off before they are ready to come off, it could be a bloody mess.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 13, 2010)

She is gorgeous.


----------

